# How many people are using the 7DII as their main body?



## Geek (Jan 13, 2015)

I finally upgraded my EOS 40D after using it for about 7 years. I am an amateur and can't justify the cost of the 5DIII, although some of the prices of the grey market units were very tempting.

After reading all of the reviews and as many of the personal experiences with the 7DII, I finally bit the bullet and spent my money. It's been a big learning curve over my 40D, but I couldn't be happier.

I know that most people relegate the 7DII to a sports/action or wildlife camera, but I was wondering if anyone else was using it as their primary general purpose body?


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 13, 2015)

I believe a lot of folks will as it's a great performer ... I have both 7D2 and 5DM3, but find myself using the 7D2 much more often. Granted, I shoot a lot of sports and wildlife, but it performs well with other projects as well.

I've actually considered selling the 5DM3 and buying a second 7D2 for that reason -- doubt I will, but it has crossed my mind - altho briefly ...


----------



## ReggieABrown (Jan 14, 2015)

I use the 7d mark ii as my main body. Even tho I still pic up the 60d and shoot with it from time to time. Waiting to see what the new 5d specs and price will be. If the specs and price don't match, the 7d2 will be my main body for the next couple of years.


----------



## 2n10 (Jan 14, 2015)

The 7D2 is my main body. I keep my venerable 7D as a back up/second body.


----------



## dash2k8 (Jan 14, 2015)

I used to have a 7D as my main body until I moved to full frame.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 14, 2015)

I think the 7D2 would make a great primary body. So would the 70D. I own/owned them both. Now I mostly shoot my 5D3 and the 7D2 when I need more reach, better AF/fps for swimming and action the 5D3 is lacking for.

For me, once I used a Full Frame (5D), I knew that FF would be my primary body for good. I shoot more wide than long so FF is more conducive to what I prefer.

But I used a 40D (four of them in fact!) for over 3 years and I LOVED THAT 40D!! I still think about buying another used 40D to go with the 5D Classic I also still own and used with the 40D all the time back then.


----------



## Act444 (Jan 14, 2015)

Had it come out 2-3 years ago like I initially thought, it WOULD have been my main body. As it is, I wanted better high ISO (for certain applications) and got tired of waiting so moved up to 5D. After that experience it's tough to go back to crop as a main camera for general shooting.

BUT - the 7D2 still will come in handy. Ice skating shows, animals/birds, outdoor concerts (in reach-limited situations), companion to 5D.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm waiting for a refurb, then I'll decide. So many are reporting returns for real or perceived focus issues, there will be a lot of refurbs come fall.


----------



## tculotta (Jan 14, 2015)

It's my main body for wildlife, but I still use the 5D Mk. III as my sole scenic/landscape body.


----------



## nc0b (Jan 14, 2015)

I hope you kept your 40D, since it still takes very nice pictures. I cannot imagine having only one camera body. On a car trip I keep 2 or 3 bodies ready to go with an assortment of lenses attached. That unusual shot doesn't always wait around for you to fumble around with your camera bag.


----------



## Joey (Jan 14, 2015)

I replaced my ageing 30D with the 7DmkII. Big update, big upgrade, big learning curve but the decision was a no-brainer. Unlike the more affluent denizens here I only afford one body at a time so my 7DmkII is my only camera. 

Would I like a second body? Yes but it's out of the question and I can wait to see what happens to the market over the next couple of years. It should be interesting...

I do have a lot of older bodies, but they all have doors in the back and you have to put a roll of flexible film inside to make them work...


----------



## DomTomLondon (Jan 14, 2015)

I went from a 40D to a 7D and used it as a main and only body for over 3 years. I don't shoot wildlife or sports, but found it superb for landscape, portraits, product, events.

I was sad to see it go when I sold it to fund the 5D3.

Enjoy the 7DII.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 14, 2015)

Having bot 5D3 and 7D2 the 5D3 is still the main camera. Especially due to its low light capabilities. Up to ISO 800 @ the 5D3 I see nearly no difference in Image quality. It is still very useful. The 7D2 still has some weaknesses there..

I use the 5DIII even for sport events, where low light is dominating, like a night slalom: http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/fis-cit_pontresina_15. I shot all images with ISO 6400. I had the 7D2 with me, I wanted to use it but the images shot with the 100-400mm Mk1 had been too soft for my taste...

But I am considering to add a 10-xx mm lens to have the 7D as an universal camera and not to carry too mich stuff with me...


----------



## Sabaki (Jan 14, 2015)

When I finally get a working 7Dii, it will become my primary body. 

When I get a full frame too, then the 7Dii will be my main APS-C body and (probably) the 6D my primary full frame body. 

When it comes to usage overlap, I will make a judgement as to use either of them.


----------



## Don Haines (Jan 14, 2015)

By time spent using it, definitely the 7D2. By number of pictures taken, not a chance. I have a time lapse running at work (verification process) and so far it is at about 220,000 frames and will have another 80,000 on it by the time it finishes.... so by number of pictures taken, it's GoPro all the way


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 14, 2015)

JoFT said:


> Having bot 5D3 and 7D2 the 5D3 is still the main camera. Especially due to its low light capabilities. Up to ISO 800 @ the 5D3 I see nearly no difference in Image quality. It is still very useful. The 7D2 still has some weaknesses there..
> 
> I use the 5DIII even for sport events, where low light is dominating, like a night slalom: http://delightphoto.zenfolio.com/fis-cit_pontresina_15. I shot all images with ISO 6400. I had the 7D2 with me, I wanted to use it but the images shot with the 100-400mm Mk1 had been too soft for my taste...
> 
> But I am considering to add a 10-xx mm lens to have the 7D as an universal camera and not to carry too mich stuff with me...



It's a tough call. I have a hard time not using two bodies at events because there's really no substitute for having a up close wide camera and a long reach camera together. (However you make it happen.) Changing lenses standing up in the heat of the moment is really inconvenient and hard on the gear.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 14, 2015)

Don Haines said:


> By time spent using it, definitely the 7D2. By number of pictures taken, not a chance. I have a time lapse running at work (verification process) and so far it is at about 220,000 frames and will have another 80,000 on it by the time it finishes.... so by number of pictures taken, it's GoPro all the way



That's cheating Don! ;D In your case, only cat pictures count anyway! (I hope the time lapse comes out good.)


----------



## monkey44 (Jan 14, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > Having bot 5D3 and 7D2 the 5D3 is still the main camera. Especially due to its low light capabilities. Up to ISO 800 @ the 5D3 I see nearly no difference in Image quality. It is still very useful. The 7D2 still has some weaknesses there..
> ...



I agree totally with Rusty*** here, as I went to a dual camera bag sometime ago because I missed shots when trying to quickly change a lens and reset the camera -- and the shot disappeared in the dust while my head was down manipulating a lens change and spinning dials. Depending on the situation, 7D2 w/100-4400 and 5DM3 w/70-200 --- or sometimes, 7D2 w/70-200 and 5DM3 w/24-105 I almost never change a lens now during a project.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 14, 2015)

monkey44 said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...



Absolutely! Although I have to admit that I still have trouble at many "people" events using a FF and a crop camera because even with the 70-200 on the crop it can sometimes be too long. I just depends on what I'm trying to do. This is where having two full frames is VERY NICE. Large venue sports, air shows, etc is of course where crop is king!


----------



## ksgal (Jan 14, 2015)

50D to 7DII and I use it for everything - portrait, sunsets, still life, ..... and cats 

Ideally I'd like a 6D for my portrait work, and the 7DII for action/arena reach work. 
Spendy for the 7DII, probably could have done fine with a 7D, but really love being able to put that AF where I want it. 

Camera has it's quirks.. sometime when I first start on a target, (i'm in af single point most of the time) the AF point will switch to where it thinks it should be (and it is usually right) but then it will jump back to where I had it set... 
not all the time, but it is an interesting behavior quirk that makes me wonder if I have the settings in an unexpected pattern and we have some firmware bugs.

Unexpected bonus... I know many feel the 24-105L is not a stellar L lens, but I have to say, on the 7DII, it really shines, or at least my copy does. Love the resolution on this camera.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 14, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> monkey44 said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



2 Full frames may be nice but boring, The combination of Crop & FF makes the difference: f.i with 2.0 35mm and 100mm..... It is a great combination...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Jan 14, 2015)

JoFT said:


> 2 Full frames may be nice but boring, The combination of Crop & FF makes the difference: f.i with 2.0 35mm and 100mm..... It is a great combination...



I agree but for me, there are times for excitement and then there are simply times when I want to get the shots correctly framed as quickly, easily and with as much IQ as I can muster. If the venue is too small for the extra reach of the crop, then it's not very exciting.


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 14, 2015)

JoFT said:


> 2 Full frames may be nice but boring,


Not with a nice set of lenses, IMHO, as a 2xFF owner. I see you love camera bodies, though, with 8, if I read your signature right. Out of curiosity, what do you use them all for? I have had 3 or 4 bodies at one time, but never found myself using more than 2. I'm guessing the m4/3 for video, but you have 4 Canons as well.

On the subject of the 7D II, if it's like the 1D X of APS-C, I would imagine a lot of people making it their primary body. I know the 1D X has become mine since purchasing it around a year ago. Had I known about the 7DII, I might have bought it instead to go with my 5DIII.


----------



## westr70 (Jan 14, 2015)

RustyTheGeek said:


> I think the 7D2 would make a great primary body. I own/owned them both. Now I mostly shoot my 5D3 and the 7D2 when I need more reach, better AF/fps for swimming and action the 5D3 is lacking for.
> 
> For me, once I used a Full Frame (5D), I knew that FF would be my primary body for good. I shoot more wide than long so FF is more conducive to what I prefer.



+1


----------



## photo212 (Jan 14, 2015)

Geek said:


> I finally upgraded my EOS 40D after using it for about 7 years. I am an amateur and can't justify the cost of the 5DIII, although some of the prices of the grey market units were very tempting.
> 
> After reading all of the reviews and as many of the personal experiences with the 7DII, I finally bit the bullet and spent my money. It's been a big learning curve over my 40D, but I couldn't be happier.
> 
> I know that most people relegate the 7DII to a sports/action or wildlife camera, but I was wondering if anyone else was using it as their primary general purpose body?



My 7DMkII is my primary wildlife body, and my 5DMkII is my primary studio body. I do use the 7DMkII for low light situations on location shoots. I carry both for most outings, and my 40D and 50D are shelved until I find some other use for them.


----------



## tcmatthews (Jan 14, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> JoFT said:
> 
> 
> > 2 Full frames may be nice but boring,
> ...


I though about this for a moment and realized I have 10 working bodies.

Rebel XS collecting dust
60D backup to 6D mostly collects dust Plan on replacing with Refurb 7D II(I was planning on using it occasionally with Tamron 150-600 but it back focus more often than I like) used as secondary camera when not carrying Nex6.
6D main full frame body used 40% of the time.
Nex 6 used 60% of the time(lighter to carry around) 
EOS M carried around in work backpack almost never used. Basically use anywhere I could use a point and shoot.
Sony A3000 bought on sell to get kit lens and battery for the price of the lens probably give to camera to parents. I hate the power zoom pancake that came with Nex6 
Olympus Em5 bought because it was cheep. I am thinking new Pro 40-150 and 300mm might make a good travel pair for reach to carry with future A7
Canon AE1 x 2 they work have not developed the test film yet. 
Canon Elan 7

The true is after going full frame I know I cannot go back to Canon Crop cameras when not reach limited. My interest in the Canon 7D II is primarily birds. Most larger wildlife my 6D with superior ISO performance will be used. I really need it but a 7D II but cannot justify the current price to just be used for wildlife. As it is I really want to change my Nex6 to a full frame A7 II or Future high MP A7r 2 (A9 what ever it is called).


----------



## mackguyver (Jan 14, 2015)

tcmatthews said:


> mackguyver said:
> 
> 
> > JoFT said:
> ...


That makes sense and I have numerous cameras as well - 1D X, 5DIII, M, Lumix-LX5, S2 IS, SD110, and probably a few others collecting dust, but 99% of my work is done with the 2 FF bodies. Lately 90% of that is actually the 1D X, though the M has gotten more use since I imported a 11-22 IS.

I've toyed with the idea of a 1D X / 7D II combo, but I'm trying to hold out for a refurb. For those of you with a 7D II how do the RAW files compare to the 7D? I always found the files noisy and hard to work with in comparison to my FF files. If the 7D II is closer to the 5DIII or even 5DII, I'd be happy to pick one up for shooting in good light when I need the extra reach. It's a lot cheaper than a 500 or 600mm


----------



## Northbird (Jan 14, 2015)

I'm using the 7DII as my primary body. It's a wonderful all-around camera, not much to fault. I shoot mostly wildlife and the occasional landscape. This summer I plan to start some astro shots with the 7DII, I've heard wonderful things about its use for that genre. 

I keep the 7D as a secondary body. I seriously considered the 1DX but wanted to keep size & weight minimal as I use the 600II and 300I lenses quite a bit. 

Love the 7DII.


----------



## Geek (Jan 14, 2015)

nc0b said:


> I hope you kept your 40D, since it still takes very nice pictures. I cannot imagine having only one camera body. On a car trip I keep 2 or 3 bodies ready to go with an assortment of lenses attached. That unusual shot doesn't always wait around for you to fumble around with your camera bag.



You bet I kept the 40D. It's still a very good camera and does a great job. Just wanted some of the newer features and my GAS got the best of me. It makes a great second body and a good one to "loan" to my daughter.

Glad to see there are others using the 7DII for the primary body too.


----------



## Ninjajack (Jan 14, 2015)

Yup the 7DII is my new main with the 70D as my spare/backup. I know I'll use the 70D a lot for the flippy screen and when I shoot wildlife with the 7DII I like to have a wide/normal lens on my second body for quick landscapes and snapshots.

After using the 7DII for a couple of weeks though it's hard to go back to the 70D, it's amazing how much just a stop or two of better ISO performance affected me. I'm no pixel peeper but I shoot so much at 1600 and above that I can tell exactly what camera I used when I look at it in Lightroom before PP without seeing the EXIF.


----------



## nc0b (Jan 14, 2015)

Hi Geek. Glad to hear you kept your trusty 40D. It doesn't work for me for BIF, but otherwise I trust it to get the job done. For some reason I get great results for BIF with my "crippled" 6D and my new but long on tooth 400mm f/5.6. I scratch my head at all the crying for a 50 megapixel (MP) body, and the implication you cannot get good results with a 10 MP camera, or 12 MP (5D classic). 

The question about having so many bodies wasn't addressed to me, but I have 4 because I have two homes. So I keep a FF and a crop at each location. When I travel by car, I take all 4 with at least 3 with lenses attached. For the most part if I am just walking around, I take a FF body just because the zoom ranges work better for me. In general I would say the zooms are effectively too long on crop unless I am shooting wildlife. When in South America I usually carried one of each body type.


----------



## wldbil (Jan 14, 2015)

Had the 50D since it first came out. Changed it out for the 7Dii. I really like the 7Dii, sold my 50D with 3 batteries and a power shot 7 since I only had one charger to a 12 year old starting out in photography.
I think he will be very happy with his camera as I am with the new 7Dii.
Can’t afford a FF. Like the weight of the EOS 7D mark ii.	
I have gone too and plan on going again to the Montreal Grand Prix where I can really enjoy this camera. Went to a hockey game (Islanders / Flames) a couple of weeks ago and found that 10fps was a lot faster than I could use.
Planning on using the 7Dii this week at my granddaughters swim meet.
Excited to bring out the telescope & microscope to use the 7Dii with them.
I still am working on how to use it properly. 
This will be my primary camera but if the lottery came my way, I would buy a 1DX to go with it as a second body, but then I would also own the 400mm Do F/4 ii & the 600mm F/4 ii.


----------



## JoFT (Jan 16, 2015)

mackguyver said:


> tcmatthews said:
> 
> 
> > mackguyver said:
> ...



Nice to know that I am not the only crazy guy collecting camera bodies...

My line up: 5D2&3 7D & 7D2; Lumix: GH1, G5, G6, GM1, GM5...

For me the 5D+7D are a much better solution to carry than the 5D´s together...

For the µ43 I prefer the GM5 + G6 as combo..


----------



## Andreas (Jan 16, 2015)

I own the 5DM3, my main body, but as this body will be mounted in an underwater housing I needed a second body for topside photography and I went for the 7DM2 because: exactly the same handling, same batteries. I was thinking about a second 5DM3 or even 1DX BUT: 5DM3 is slow for wildlife, giving advantage to the 7DM2 and 7DM2 has additional reach which isn't bad either, and 7DM2 comes with a very acceptable pricetag, and give the talk about a 5DM3 replacement I was very willing to invest in a 7DM2 body I can sell easily and purchase a up to date replacement.


----------



## Steve Balcombe (Jan 16, 2015)

Leaving out stuff which I no longer use and ought to sell on, I have a 7D2 and a 60D. I suppose I think of the 7D2 as my "main body" but in reality I use them more or less equally. 

If the 6D Mark II has a swivel screen etc. - the "full frame 70D" as it has been called - then that will replace the 60D to make a perfect complementary pair. Then which will I think of as my "main body"? I really don't know!


----------

